# Beef liver



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2008)

Great food for your tegu, recommended once a week, also great for good sheds:



> Vitamin A iu (ug * 5) 35346.000 10020.591 39940.98 706.9%
> Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) mg 0.260 0.07371 0.2938 17.3%
> Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) mg 2.780 0.78813 3.1414 163.5%
> Vitamin B3 (Niacin) mg 12.780 3.62313 14.4414 63.9%
> ...


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice. Is Beef liver as easy to find as chicken gizzards?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, also calf liver, look in your frozen food section of your grocery store if you can't find it in the meat department.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 22, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## Nero (Jun 23, 2008)

My columbian is just to much of a fussy eater. I been trying liver, raw chicken and fruits he just wont eat it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

Nero said:


> My columbian is just to much of a fussy eater. I been trying liver, raw chicken and fruits he just wont eat it.



I think your Colombian might have something else going on, has he been to a vet for a fecal float? I would recommend that first, all of the Colombian tegus in the US that I know of are imported. They most often times have parasites, even though they may seem healthy. It is always best to have the testing done when dealing with imports.

Also Colombian tegus are carnivores and will only eat meat; they are not big on eating fruits. I also have some Argentines that are not big on eating fruits, and some will not eat them at all.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you cook it? How do you cook it like any special way? or feed it raw?

Is it ok to feed it more then once a week? If so what would you say is that max for a week?

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Do you cook it? How do you cook it like any special way? or feed it raw?
> 
> Is it ok to feed it more then once a week? If so what would you say is that max for a week?
> 
> ...



I feed it raw, and only once a week mixed in with ground turkey, It does not need to be fed daily.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you feed the ground turkey raw as well?

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Do you feed the ground turkey raw as well?
> 
> Spencer



I do not cook anything for tegus but eggs, everything else is fed raw.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 23, 2008)

Does the raw food have more nutrients in it? I've been cooking all the food so far except for mice and bugs but if it healthier to feed raw then I'll switch.

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Does the raw food have more nutrients in it? I've been cooking all the food so far except for mice and bugs but if it healthier to feed raw then I'll switch.
> 
> Spencer



Tegus do not need any food but eggs cooked; everything they eat in the wild is raw. The only reason to cook eggs is because they are infertile and may harbor salmonella.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

hmm sounds good.glad to hear on healthy food that wont break me.
do you grind the beef liver and chicken gizards or can u just cut them really small? and what should be the main thing to feed them?


----------

